# fish table strength?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a table designed for 110 gallon tank .
presently i use it to house 1 ten gallon tank on one end and 2 fives at the other end placed crossways against the table.
if I remove those tanks and put up the 29 gallon it will be in the center of the table crossways and long ways.
none of the tank will be on the ends where the cupboard supports are.
Is this going to be too much unsupported weight?
LFS thinks yes but they also have the desire to sell more stuff.
Also this tank is going to be up in a bedroom near an outer wall along with another 15 gal. and a 10. is it too heavy on the floor?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am assuming that this is not a solid topped table? Is that why not enough support? I am not sure I have a complete visual of this but here is what I would suggest: A piece of well made solid plywood cut to fit the top of this stand. As I said I could be completely off on what this stand actually looks like so I could also be way wrong about this advice


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I'm thinking as well; if it has a good solid board across the whole top, and if the tanks are more or less balanced evenly across this top, then this stand should work fine for this amount of weight.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Also if it is not solid across the top then before you get the board to make it solid you can put in a few braces  You could do that regardless if you wanted. Get solid L joints and you should be in a good way.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

29 gallons of water weighs in at about 250lbs
110 gallons of water weighs in at about 935lbs

A standard 29 gallon tank is 30 inches by 12 inches of surface area on a stand. That's 360 inches of surface area. So you are looking at .7 lbs per square inch on the stand.

In the middle of the stand it should be fine - and since the stand is made for 110 gallons I am assuming it has a solid surface - if not - get some .5" or .75" plywood and lay it in there, it will be fine. If you still don't know for sure, go ahead and put a cross beam in length wise with a 2x6 or even a 2x4.

Either way, I don't see how the 29 gallon will be a problem whatsoever. As for your floor, it won't be a problem. 

I am good at designing things and am actually in the process of designing as stand for a 120 gallon, you can PM me with any additional concerns or keep posting on here


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it is a solid board across the top- stand is made for fish tanks by a reputable company I guess about 1/2 of the tank will be over the 'empty' center.It is similar to this style but without the shelves.
http://www.aquariumsdirect.com/aqua...d.cfm?source=affiliates&bid=189504&aid=cd1806
Basically 2 cabinets at each end and a board across the 2. It was recommended to me that since the top of the cabinet is 16 inches and the tank is only 12 inches that it would put too much pressure in the center of the board.Also i will have a 10 gallon at the other end of the table so a total of 40 gallons but not distributed quite evenly. the 30 will lay length wise and the ten will be cross wayson aniother board. the 10 is 20 inches long and the 30 is 30 inches.
the table is 48 inches long.
table ---------
111 111

Guess i am worrying about nothing.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

mousey said:


> it is a solid board across the top- stand is made for fish tanks by a reputable company I guess about 1/2 of the tank will be over the 'empty' center.It is similar to this style but without the shelves.
> http://www.aquariumsdirect.com/aqua...d.cfm?source=affiliates&bid=189504&aid=cd1806
> Basically 2 cabinets at each end and a board across the 2. It was recommended to me that since the top of the cabinet is 16 inches and the tank is only 12 inches that it would put too much pressure in the center of the board.Also i will have a 10 gallon at the other end of the table so a total of 40 gallons but not distributed quite evenly. the 30 will lay length wise and the ten will be cross wayson aniother board. the 10 is 20 inches long and the 30 is 30 inches.
> the table is 48 inches long.
> ...


Do you work with wood at all? My gut tells me the table will be perfect for it without alteration, but to alleviate any concern there are two things you can do.

The first, which would be somewhat visible, would be to put a 2x4 or 2x6 across the middle between the two cabinets, tack it on from the inside of the cabinets and it will alleviate a lot of the stress on one area.

The other option, which I would find preferable imo, would be if you could get a sheet of 3/4" oak or veneered plywood and stain it to match, place it in the middle of the unsupported section and mount that in place - that would definitely rid of any concern with a center support of either kind.


So you can do:
______________________
| |------2x4------| |
| | | |

or
_______________________
| | ] | |
| | ] | |
^
center support board

Those are your two best options for reassurance.


Also - If you and another person can add up to 250+ lbs stand about where the aquarium would be on the table. If it bows, flexes, loudly creaks, etc - I'd add the support - otherwise you should be fine. 

Another thing - if you add no support, you will be able to fill that aquarium up with no problem as far as the table breaking as you fill. Measure the gap from the base to the top board before filling and after filling. If it is the same, you are good to go. However, check it maybe every 2 days for 2 weeks to make sure it isn't bowing at all, if it is, add a center support.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

based on that image, I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Why don't you just have two adults sit near the center of the stand where you plan on putting the 29 gallon tank for a couple minutes? If it seems sturdy it should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Fishguy54 said:


> Why don't you just have two adults sit near the center of the stand where you plan on putting the 29 gallon tank for a couple minutes? If it seems sturdy it should be fine.


A couple minutes is much different than days, weeks, years.... You cant really tell how sturdy something is going to be over time by doing what you have suggested. It is not an adequate test. While this stand may be just fine, using your suggested method could result in disaster for someone down the road.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

What are you following me around? A tank is fairly stable and a 29 will weigh about 240 pounds full. Two adults are not stable and will weigh about 360 pounds. If it holds to adults it will hold a 29.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

again, there is a big difference between a couple minutes, and a few years. while again i think this stand is plenty sturdy, im just pointing out to anyone else who reads this thread that it is not a good idea to rely on a couple minutes of weight to decide if something is sturdy


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Whatever dude.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually agree with Fishguy54's suggestion here.

Have two adults stand and move about on the table. That will simulate some extreme stress on different areas of the table, which is admittedly different from constant stress on a certain area of the table, but probably pretty accurate, more or less. Support structures seem to fail with little warning if not well observed (Minneapolis bridge?).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ya COM, if the board takes two people, it necessarily doesn't follow that the tank will not fall. But if a person standing in the middle cracks the board, then it likely wouldn't have held a tank long-term. So while not definitive, its indicative. Or some small help in making the choice. I really think it will be just fine unless termites have been munching on it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fishguy54..you must learn that not even god knows as much as the amazing goodmike..in a couple more months he will take over and rule the universe..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

You have almost singled handedly ruined this forum through many avenues john, its a shame that this forum is made up of staff like this IMO. It is even more sad how members of this staff act while in "private" whether in chat or pm's. You always talk about respect, but it goes both ways john, you cant expect to receive respect when you obviously don't have any for the younger members, because they are all thugs who should piss off. ridiculous, absolutely ridiculous.

im going to keep personal jabs out of this one towards you john, even though you continue to use them against me. ill be the mature one and end it here, if you have a personal problem and feel like ranting it out to me, im sure you can figure out how to get hold of me in private, if not leave me a message and we can deal with this like adults.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh no kid..you can jab away at me all day long right here in public..
i have absolutely nothing to hide.
heck..i'll let anybody who wants to take whacks at me.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

guys, No fighting please!Freedom of polite expression is one of the reasons we live in North America and it is always good to hear different ways to solve a problem.

Hubby came along and decided to add a t bar underneath the table. It is made from 2x4's so now even I should be able to park my ample rump onto the table if I so wish. However since it is going to be taken up with fish tanks I shall have no need to sit on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Why do simple questions turn into toddler wrestling matches these days?

You don't have to be under the age of 18 and setting up your first tank to have no, or very little idea of what you're talking about. You _can_ be old enough to be cashing in your senior citizen discounts and not have as much experience in an area as a teenager. You do, however, have to be very ignorant and closed minded to think that because of someone's age their advice is wrong. There is a lot more behind experience and giving good advice than age.

I didn't notice it on this thread, but someone mentioned attacking newer members. Some people do jump the gun when it comes to new members, who either step on old toes or decide to listen and do what's best for their fish. There _is_ more than one way to keep a fish. The good way, the sufficient way, and the bad way. I cannot speak for everyone on this forum, but I'd hope that most of us do actually care for our fish and wish to keep them in the best way possible. I've seen some relatively heartless members come on this forum, as well as caring fast-learners who succeed in this hobby.

Unfortunately, a lot of information is regurgitated, but that doesn't mean that when someone new, old, young, or whatever comes along and says something "innovative" that it's the right way. You also can't assume that because a fish was kept a certain way 25 years ago that it's still right or on the other hand primitive and outdated. You don't have to conform to everything people say on this forum to be respected, though. But there is a line between intelligent disagreement and purposely pushing buttons. There is also a line between humane new ideas for fish keeping and blindly trying the "advice" of a random person on a forum who may have just spit an idea out the other end. You can have method to madness or just plain stupidity.

*Use your brain and tact. Research.*

I know I may be a moderator on this forum, but I'm posting this more as a member seeing other members, both new and old, mudslinging, while others have tactfully brought out points. Fortunately some people here have kept in mind that we are dealing with living creatures. Some people have problems or stereotypes when it comes to mods here. We're not all back stabbing, power abusing, mindless drones .

To the OP, mousey:

Piling a couple people in the center of your table will probably be indicative of some stability _now_, but it is by no means a sure-fire method of determining it's long term stability. Looks like you've sorted it out though. Hope it works for you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually agree with goodmike on this one. Time is a factor that often goes ignored until it's too late. A small weight applied continuously over time can have a bigger impact than a heavier weight applied for a short time.
In my own house, I have a mere 20-long tank on a big dresser. It was sturdy and fine about three years ago when I set it up, but now the floor is sinking under the weight so much that it's actually causing the wall to separate from the ceiling right above the tank. I wouldn't have guessed it would do that.

Standing on a stand will demonstrate if it can support a tank fairly well enough, of course. Just make SURE the weight is distributed as evenly as possible and you should be okay. Your floor, though... you're on your own on that one.


----------

